# 2018 Wilkes County



## cr00241

I figure I would start the new one for 2018. Turkey season is coming soon. Post some updates of what you have been seeing and hearing.

I got pics of turkey's but haven't been able to get up there and listen in the morning or evening yet. Will get to go soon.


----------



## Possum

Got picture of strutting birds today. Had pictures of longbeards all week. Opener should be good!


----------



## Possum

Found a delicious morrel mushroom last week. Gonna look for more next weekend while I shed hunt. Some bucks have dropped their horns but got a picture of a buck this morning that had both sides still.


----------



## Possum

My number one buck made it through another season. Just like last year I got pictures of him right up until end of Jan and then he disappeared. I look forward to his return in October.


----------



## Possum

Trapped a couple yotes after deer season closed. Gonna start back trapping again when turkey season opens and try to take a couple more out before fawn season.


----------



## grndhunt10

Went down yesterday to put out minerals for the deer and scout for turkey sign. Also looked for sheds for a short time but didn't find any. I did find some fresh scratchin's, but daggum coyote sign everywhere. I wish I knew how to effectively trap these dang "Land Sharks"! I am going to try and call 'em in and bust their ar$$'s!


----------



## cr00241

Good coyote kills and maybe that buck will give you a chance this year!


----------



## cr00241

I am hoping that one of these guys will stick around my property.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Possum said:


> Trapped a couple yotes after deer season closed. Gonna start back trapping again when turkey season opens and try to take a couple more out before fawn season.



Way to go


----------



## cr00241

Heard plenty of gobblers this morning. The hens beat us to them though.


----------



## Possum

Heard a ton of gobbles Saturday morning all the way up to 12:00 when I gave up. Small acreage turkey hunting is tough when they always seem to be across property line.


----------



## Dhavoc

Heard a couple Saturday morning but they flew down with hens.  Went back after them at noon and called in a nice first bird for my buddy.  Didn't hear many shots.


----------



## cr00241

Buddy killed one Saturday morning. I was on one and had him right in front of me across the creek. I could hear him drumming. I couldn’t see him because of a big dead tree that was down. Thought he would move more towards me and then a hen flew over the creek from directly behind me to him. We heard atleast 8 different gobblers.


----------



## grndhunt10

Went after 'em again today. I believe of the the turkeys in our neck of the woods are gone. Maybe they've moved to a more desirable spot, or they're dead. Finding very little sign, and not very fresh sign at that. We see them during deer season (although not as many as in the past), and then POOF!, they're gone. ???


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Turkeys on our place are still gobbling some and they still got a few hens with them, my buddy was lucky enough to get between the hens and a gobbler this weekend, deer really hitting the protean feeders good. Bucks starting to have nubs on there heads, this cool spring we have had has been very nice.


----------



## cr00241

Finally got to go check my cameras today. One didn't record a single pic and the batteries were full. It was set right. No idea what happen to it. Small bucks and does with fawns on the other. Looking forward to another season.


----------



## Possum

Between three cameras ive been getting about 70 pictures a day/ night about 20 on average during daylight. All on camerasarr on foodplots.
Got several bucks this summer, way more than in the past. Only one shooter but with this many does I know some bigger bucks will come around In about 3 more months. Can’t wait!


----------



## Thunder Head

That's one cool pic cr00241.
 We bush hogged 4 of our propertys last weekend. I jumped up two medium sized bucks on the 4 wheeler. Found a shed from a young buck. Had real nice mass too it.


----------



## cr00241

Thanks. Checked the Dove field last week and saw a good number of birds and a bobcat sitting in the field waiting on a easy meal to land by him. Going to disk around it and burn it in a couple of weeks. Wont be long till the fun begins again.


----------



## Possum

Checked acorns today with binoculars. White oaks loaded on my place. Which should be good cause last two seasons were horrible on my place in Wilkes. Im surrounded by pines and clearcut so should be awesome!

Mowed food plots today, about time to start prepping for planting!


----------



## Thunder Head

I hope your right. I had all my stands hung on isolated oaks last year. Then they didn't produce at all. Really set me back.

 We are planning to plant on September 8th. When are yall going to do winter plots?


----------



## Possum

My plan is to spray, lime and fertilize august. Plow, drag and plant Sept 8th. If all things fall into place just right with my schedule. I usually try to be done with tractor work by opening day bow season but next few weeks gonna be busy and not sure if I’ll get many opportunities.


----------



## deermaster13

Seeing some good ones on cameras, should be a good season and seeing loaded white oaks also.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

The fawn crop looks real good on our place, got a few good bucks on camera. I cant wait come on sep. 8th.


----------



## cr00241

The row of white oaks that couldn't get cut are producing. I bush hogged all this past weekend. Dove field got sprayed this week and we will burn it off soon. Got one picture of two nice bucks. I am just hoping opening day of bow season will dip down into the high 50's like last season.


----------



## cr00241

Got to check my camera this weekend. Hopefully the big one hangs around the property until opening day.


----------



## Thunder Head

I hope you get him.

Heading down tonight. Going to spray some new plots and trim the roads.


----------



## bspitts

I sure hope these bucks stay close and continue to move in the day light.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Saw several deer opening weekend despite the hot weather, 3 little bucks and does with fawns. Had a chance to shoot a doe at 10 am sunday morning but really didnt wont to fool with it because of the heat. Food plots need rain bad,but deer numbers seem good this year.


----------



## bspitts

My Son killed his first deer!


----------



## deermaster13

That's awesome congrats


----------



## cr00241

Congrats!


----------



## cr00241

Here's one on the, hope he walks by list.


----------



## Duff

Nice buck!!


----------



## Thunder Head

Congrats Bspitts!

I spent the first two weeks of September in Colorado. I'm headed to the club this weekend. Are the white oaks falling yet?


----------



## deermaster13

Thunder Head said:


> Congrats Bspitts!
> 
> I spent the first two weeks of September in Colorado. I'm headed to the club this weekend. Are the white oaks falling yet?


They were dropping some. We had a storm with some gusty winds at the house last night so I would think they really feel.


----------



## bspitts

Thunder Head said:


> Congrats Bspitts!
> 
> I spent the first two weeks of September in Colorado. I'm headed to the club this weekend. Are the white oaks falling yet?


I have not been back down in a few weeks.  Going down on Monday.


----------



## cr00241

Looks like this Hurricane will bring much needed rain this week. Cooler temps showing for this weekend. I'm ready to be in a tree with the temps below 70.


----------



## Possum

Yes sir! Gonna be down Saturday for sons youth rifle hunt. Plots should be coming up good after rain. Haven’t hunted but two mornings in Wilkes so far because of heat this year.


----------



## deermaster13

Little quiet today, they were moving really good this evening. Seeing scrapes being worked.


----------



## Thunder Head

I got skunked on Saturday. I did see 3 Sunday morning. Could have killed a spike with the bow. There are almost no acorns on the tract I hunted. A few water oaks is it. The others I looked at don't have any. There's no white oaks on that tract though.


----------



## cr00241

I got skunked too. Did get a picture of the one I have been watching for 3 years Tuesday morning at 6:40am. Hoping he slips up this year. Sorry about the crappy picture, I took a pic of the monitor.


----------



## Possum

New bucks are arriving daily on camera at my place. Acorns are everywhere. Between 3 cameras set on five minute intervals, I’m getting between 100-200 pictures every 24 hours. Son finally tagged his first deer Saturday after hunting hard last two seasons. Going back with rest of family next weekend and then I will be hunting hard starting Oct 27th.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Acorns dropping good on our place, certain white oaks are loaded and swamp oaks to. Bucks starting to lay down sign to. Buddy killed a 9 pointer saturday evening with his bow and his hocks were black. Rut just around the corner, seems they are getting started a little bit early this year.


----------



## deermaster13

Was really quite today around my neck of the woods. Seen a few does and couple small bucks. Heard about a really big 10 that was killed this afternoon, but no pictures. Good luck to all.


----------



## Thunder Head

Over all we had a good opening weekend. I got skunked on Saturday again. I did see 4 Sunday morning. Watched a 4 pointer thrash a bush. On club member saw one of the shooters, but the wind got him before the buck cleared some brush.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Very slow opening weekend for us as far as seeing deer! we worked on the hogs and coyote's. Five hogs and three coyote went down between four guys hunting, cant complain about that. Good luck to all this week.


----------



## cr00241

My cousin texted me and said a nice buck was pushing two does across the driveway of my property Monday. Hopefully I'll get a glimpse of him this weekend.


----------



## deermaster13

Should be a really good weekend, we are getting some much needed rain and been getting a lot more trail cam pics of some good ones. Good luck to all this weekend!


----------



## deermaster13

I didn't have much luck this weekend, seen bunch of does with nothing behind them. Going to take couple vacation days this week.


----------



## Thunder Head

We had mixed results this weekend as far as sightings go. Two of our teenagers scored. One shot a nice 8 point and the other a big doe.

I did see a big buck crossing the road about 30 minutes after dark Sunday.


----------



## cr00241

Still seeing alot of does together with fawns also. Small buck came in and pushed a doe with a fawn but not hard. Seeing some rubs but haven't found a scrap yet. What are yall seeing?


----------



## north_ga fireman

Was down this weekend hunting on delhi rd., I got a nice 12 pointer and there were 4 more killed nice 8 by a lady her first deer. The deer I shot was behind a doe and his hocks were black and you could smell him from 10 feet or more


----------



## cr00241

That's a good sign. Hopefully when I get back up there this weekend I will see more action.


----------



## north_ga fireman

Wilkes county this weekend on Friday evening came into grunt call his hocks were black, he was thin from running. Not my deer but taken by my brother. Update taxidermist aged at 4.5 some think he is older we had rough score of 164 and he measured and come up with 156.25


----------



## sea trout

north_ga fireman said:


> Wilkes county this weekend on Friday evening came into grunt call his hocks were black, he was thin from running. Not my deer but taken by my brother.



WOW!! That's a fine Wilkes co buck!!!


----------



## sea trout

We had a great year in Wilkes!
Like usual our bigger bucks were out in mid Nov. Wife got a 18" outside 4yr old 8pt checkin scrapes on the 16th, and my son got a 14" 3yr old 8pt chasin a doe on the 18th. Both beautiful healthy bucks!
Very excited about how many medium size bucks are on trail camera this year!!!!
Had one giant on trail camera we named "ice age buck". I think one member saw him chasing but not clear for a shot. Other than that nobody saw him.
Lot's of turkey on trail cam too! Can't wait for March!


----------



## cr00241

Didn't kill a deer this year but let some good young bucks walk and the does will have fawns on my properties. Looking forward to Turkey season now. Seen some good gobblers this year in person and the number of Turkeys I have seen has risen.


----------



## Thunder Head

Id don't kill a deer because I just never saw the right one at the right time. I saw plenty. I'm a little disappointed that I didn't even see a good buck. Our club had a god year though. We ended up with 6 bucks killed. 3 of them were above average for our club.

One of our propertys had a big section thinned. It is covered up in turkey sign I'm excited about it. The last couple of years these turkeys have spent most of there time in the cow pastures next door. I hope they hang around more on my side this year.


----------



## Possum

Corey needs to start the 2019 Wilkes thread now. We got 2 bucks and 2 does off my place last season. I’ve got pictures of a few button heads, 2 one yr old bucks, 3 two yr old bucks and 1 three yr old buck that made it through season along with a few doe fawns and several mature does. Next season should be good! Got lots of gobblers hanging around food plots right now. Hope they stay close next couple months. So far I’ve trapped 6 opossums, 4 coons and one bobcat. No luck coyote hunting. Hogs where coming through in December but no sign of them in over a month. Going down tomorrow afternoon to thin the squirrels out a little.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

We had a good year also in 2018. We got 5 bucks 1 doe and about 10 hogs and 6 coyotes. We let several does walk because i guess we are getting lazy, and saw a bunch of young bucks. Turkeys were all over the place this fall, hope some hang around this spring. Going down this weekend just to relax and sit around a camp fire if mother nature doesn't put it out Saturday night.


----------



## deermaster13

Season fast approaching. Been seeing a few good ones. So far my white oaks looking spotty though. This little rain we had has help keep things green though.


----------

